# what do you feed your foxes?



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi as the title says really, been looking into getting a fox for a while now possibly a fennec fox but still not 100% sure but with all the research ive done when I comes to feeding everyone says different things from scavengers and will eat anything, use top quality gog food, use top brand cat food because of taurine and so on. Just looking for some rough guidelines on what you feed your fox on a day to day basis.

P.s sorry if theres any bad grammar im using my phone and haven't re read it, thanks


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

One of the other members is fortunate enough to be owned by a lot of foxes and I am sure she will be on soon.

In the mean time she does have a blog and has nicely described what she feeds them with here.

These were Kits though so she might feed the older ones something different.


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, this blog goes into a bit more into detail and look forward to hearing from her


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi! 
I feed my adult fennec foxes this diet: 
The Pet Fox: Fox Food Recipe: Recovery Diet
It has enough taurine and is designed for a fox so it is allot more beneficial to them then dog food and as it is a raw/BARF diet it reduces the smell, size and frequency of when they 'go'. 

Mine also have a 'side' dish of 60g of live meal or moreo worms per day. These are really great for them, they also provide them with a degree of enrichment. 

I will generally leave a small bowl of royal canin chihuahua 30 puppy kibble out for them for if they get peckish between meals. The small kibble size makes it easy for them to eat and there is nothing bad in said kibble.

You will find that cat kibble will generally give them upset stomachs as it is not really designed for them, dog food, even the brands with taurine do not have enough taurine and so you will do best making your own as I do. 

You will see that allot of people on youtube give them fruit but there is really no need to give them any, and if you do you should give it sparingly as it will rot their teeth. You can however give them various veggies. Mine adore curly kale, spinach and pumpkin. 

Hope this helps but if you need any further help please feel free to ask!

-Elina


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

This is exactly what I'd been looking for and found all your other information very helpful aswell. Do you buy your ground turkey and ground chicken pre packed or make it yourself? I know it might sound silly but only seen ground beef in shops never noticed ground turkey or chicken lol


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

You should be able to get both in any supermarket or certainly from the butchers. Also, some pet shops sell frozen stuff which sometimes works out cheaper. I feed one of my cats a raw diet and I buy the frozen stuff from my pet shop - it works out about 86p a day (for a cat) which can't be bad :2thumb:


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

86p a day that sounds pretty cheap, I was thinking about giving a raw diet to my first dog when I rescued her but I was a bit worried about getting the right nutritional value so I just thought I best play it safe and stick to what I know


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I get the ingredients for the foxes food from the supermarket or butchers as I have often found that the big bags you can get from [email protected] and my local horse shop smell a bit funny when you defrost them and my foxes wont always eat it where as the human grade stuff they have never turned down. 

-Elina


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

When I get closer towards getting a fox ill have a try making it first see how it goes :grin1:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

jammer said:


> 86p a day that sounds pretty cheap, I was thinking about giving a raw diet to my first dog when I rescued her but I was a bit worried about getting the right nutritional value so I just thought I best play it safe and stick to what I know


I should just point out my cat has IBS so has to have an all natural (and very boring) diet, I supplement with things like cheese and tuna. I agree with Elina though, he turned his nose up at it for a good few days before he finally gave in! And tbh the human stuff is hardly expensive, I don't think I know anyone who cooks with chicken mince :lol2:


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

Ive never heard of anyone ever cook chicken mince :lol2: I know its a bit off the original post but another question is a lot of sites say dont use a bed that can be chewed which rules out just about all of them lol so what do you use as a fox bed?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My fennecs are fine with soft dog beds but they have to be good quality or when they dig in them the foam gets moved around and the bed ends up just being a mess of fleece and foam as you can't, no matter how hard you try, get it to be the original shape again. 

The bed must also be washable as fennecs are happy to 'go' wherever they are when they feel the need so often this will be in their bed. 

I have found that the American Kennel Club ones made of canvas like material which are available from Home Sense are great. 

I have also had some success with random things like the wooden boxes my 762x54R ammo comes in but people don't generally have those laying around hehe. 

-Elina


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey there. We have a fennec fox and he eats chopped up mice, a tiny bit of dry cat kibble, chicken, some vegetables and lots of invertebrates. Hope this helps x


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks all advice is helpful


----------

